# Rare Dr. Kilmer's



## pupman (Dec 4, 2005)

I thought I might share this picture of one of the many cures in my collection,This is a DR.KILMERS /COUGH CURE/CONSUMPTION OIL and may possess the most intact label of any know example of this particular Kilmer's bottle.The Kidney and Liver cure is quite common but not this puppy!(Forgive the pun!) Pup


----------



## BRIAN S. (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi Pup ,
 Nice rare one with the debossed lungs !!! Never seen one with a label .What's that puppy worth with the label ? 800.00 + ?
 Thanks for sharing !


----------



## pupman (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi Brian,Double that! Glad you like it here's the label,Pup


----------



## Mainely Broken (Dec 4, 2005)

Very nice Kilmer's!!! Forgive my ignorance..is the label under the glass or on it? Can't tell by the pic.
 Regards, Vicky


----------



## pupman (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi Vicky, There's nothing to forgive! The label is not underglass as they did not make the Kilmers bottles this way.These days whatever catagory bottle prices have escalated on the real good items and this one with almost complate label would be highly desireable.I was offered $1500.00 for it so that's one reason I feel it would bring a very high price.Obviously,I declined! Thanks ,Pup


----------



## Mainely Broken (Dec 4, 2005)

Pup, thanx for the reply. Indeed something to treasure and hold on to! Good for you!


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 4, 2005)

Last one i saw sell went for $1000 couple years ago, with no label.


----------



## pupman (Dec 4, 2005)

Thats right Gunther,there are never enough of these around without labels ,let alone with one and the price is constantly being driven up.I know several collectors that would be at my door for this one tomorrow but that really does not interest me,Best Regards,Kev


----------

